# Cornhole Board, Transporting?



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm probably gonna be called crazy, but I am trying to create a way to transport the board halves together but with out any hardware on the outside so I am looking for input/ideas. I'm even thinking of making the bolt for the pivoting legs hidden. Call me crazy!

One thought I had was the use of rare earth magnets, weather 1 at each of the four corners or maybe 3 per side. The problem that I might have there is I used 3/4 pine for the frame so I may have to add some blocks for bigger magnets.

Any other thoughts? Only thing that would be on the outside would be the rope handles.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

I presume you want the board surfaces to the outside so you can store the beanbags between them.

I had an odd idea, kind of difficult to describe but here goes nothing.










So, the idea is to basically create 1/2 of a sliding dovetail in both ends of each 'board' and then build the matching part of the dovetail to put over it. This would lock the two boards together.

You could then put a couple of screw eyes on this side of the conjoined boards to hook your handle to. If you put one screw eye in each board so that the handle crosses at the center then it should all be balanced.

When I refer to the solid end, I'm just talking about a cover piece that would fit the hole when you slide the dovetail in just to give a finished surface.

Does this make any sense?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What about door hinges on one side, with two latches on the other? Picture the two boards together, with the finished side out. Undo the latches, they open like a book. Then, just pop out the hinge pins, and play. When you done, do the reverse.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I think they would be too heavy for magnets. Each one is going to weigh 20+ lbs.

I forgot the name but there's a design out there where one board fits inside the other board. I think that would be a better design to start with if you want them to attach to each other without any hardware showing.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I built a set, way too heavy for magnets. I used the locking clasps like for double hung windows, one on each side. Even together securely, the set was too heavy for comfort while carrying.


----------

